# Any Steel FX bicycles?



## Balloonoob (Jul 2, 2019)

I Was Wondering If Anyone Has Used Steel FX ON A Bike. kinda always wanted to do this.  https://steelfxpatinas.com/


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 2, 2019)

no, that would be ugly.  patina is not something you can buy or apply, it is natural aging. this stuff is not patina


----------

